# HELP - Speeding Tickets



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi All

I currently have 9 points on my license, I had a speeding ticket from an average speed camera on the motorway.

Today, I have had another speeding ticket from the same average speed camera on the same stretch of motorway!!!

I know it's totally my fault etc etc, but how the hell am I not going to get a ban.

Any ideas most welcome, I have 25 days to respond.

Lee


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Are sure it was you that was driving :?: :roll:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

if you can prove you need your licence for work / my friend who is divorced pleaded that without the car he couldn't see his kids who live with their mother and they didn't ban him :?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Ask for video evidence you might be suprised and find you dog or cat is driving :wink:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

I dont remember seeing you behind the wheel, do you? :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

They say that they have photo evidence, can I ask to see it before I send the form back?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Multiprocess said:


> They say that they have photo evidence, can I ask to see it before I send the form back?


Yes. Colleague at work had one, asked for copies of the photographs and they e-mailed & then posted them in when he "couldn't open them" on his pc! Delayed it a bit longer.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> They say that they have photo evidence, can I ask to see it before I send the form back?


You can and if they're one of the more accommodating areas then they'll post or email a copy to you, failing that'll say that you can come and view the evidence at their offices. I've queried one from a business trip when three of us took turns just to confirm it was me. It was a rear facing camera so was clear enough for us to know it was me so I took the 3 points. The average speed cameras are forward facing and take pretty good pictures I'm sorry to say 

If it goes to court then the only mitigating plea I was told of was undue hardship, i.e. losing your job or the like, though I was told that may not be relevant to sentencing if they're a pretty hard bunch of magistrates and feel you could find alternative employment. If you need the car for work then a letter stating it's a core requirement for your work will help.

I've been in this situation so if there's any advice I can offer then please feel free to ask.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

So, the fact you already have 9 points didn't make you stop and think that you should alter your driving habits?

Can't really feel sorry for you.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Are sure it was you that was driving :?: :roll:


If you're the registered owner, isn't the onus on you to tell them who was driving rather than them prove it was you (i.e. unless you can get someone else to take the rap, you're liable anyway)?


----------



## alcanTTara (Nov 12, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> So, the fact you already have 9 points didn't make you stop and think that you should alter your driving habits?
> 
> Can't really feel sorry for you.


This is for you dear...http://www.brake.org.uk/

As far as the 9 points is concerned think you will almost certainly get a ban. Even if you could plead "hardship" you'd probably be better off taking a short ban. (can you ?)

It could be a little as 3 weeks and then you start with a clean license. You may also find that your insurance company doesnt rape you quite as much as you may think.

Sorry to here this news.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

alcanTTara said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > So, the fact you already have 9 points didn't make you stop and think that you should alter your driving habits?
> ...


Why is that for me??


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

Post on here,

http://forums.pepipoo.com/index.php?showforum=5

Some of the posters are traffic orientated Solicitors and offer good advice about likely outcomes...

Never helped my speeding case though. :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I think if you already had 9 point and *still* managed to get caught by average speed cameras (twice!!), you're only hope lies with convincing the court to go easy on you for work or family reasons.

As with sporTTyminx, my sympathy levels are fairly low, given the number of warnings you had and the fact that average speed cameras are almost impossible to get caught by (You usually have a good few miles to make up for any speed you accidentally carry into it at the start).


----------



## TT-Newbie (Sep 18, 2009)

Get yourself a good brief - I think that you are still likely to get a ban but hopefully you can get it reduced - sometimes they may shorten the ban but raise the fine and your brief can help you argue the case for this.

Was it a lot over the speed limit?

Get a letter from your boss to say that you need the car for work, etc and definitely make sure you go to court on the day - if you aren't there then they tend to hand down tougher penalties.

And make sure you get a Road Angel asap ...

Good luck ...


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

alcanTTara said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > So, the fact you already have 9 points didn't make you stop and think that you should alter your driving habits?
> ...


Reaching 12 points is a 6 month penalty as far as I'm aware, no alternatives unless they can agree undue hardship. In which case they'll give you a short ban or more likely load you with points to ensure you're a bit more careful for the next few years.

You could contact a solicitor specialising in traffic offences local to the presiding court. They'll know the magistrates, have an idea on outcome and talk you through the process. IMHO they don't add too much apart from a hefty bill. Ensure you have a letter from your work, don't try to excuse the offence, an apology and an indication that you understand the seriousness of the offence will be better received.


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Don't have any advice for you I'm afraid but I can't see how you manged to get done once let alone twice by these SPECS cameras, they are the most visible deterrant going?

I am amazed at the speed people go through these sections of motorway at, I wonder if some people know something us mere mortals don't. :?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

whirlypig said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > The average speed cameras are forward facing and take pretty good pictures I'm sorry to say


Sure they do but the TT is blessed with a lovely sloping roof and not much headroom - they might only have your lower jaw. I'd struggle to be sure it was me.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

badyaker said:


> whirlypig said:
> 
> 
> > Multiprocess said:
> ...


There is virtually no chance of using a technicality like that. You will be in a court, under oath and they will want to know who was driving your car. Answering with, "Um, not really sure but it definitely wasn't me" isn't going to get you anywhere (plus, it will be the 6 millionth time someone has said that to them). If they then dig out some footage from another camera that shows it was you, you're going to be in a whole lot more trouble than just a driving ban.

Focus on trying to mitigate the damage, not avoid it.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Lee - if ever there was and advert for a Road Angel (or similar) with 9 points you were it.

I know my detector (Snooper S2000 and previously Origin B2) have kept my licence clean for 6 years.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

mighTy Tee said:


> I know my detector (Snooper S2000 and previously Origin B2) have kept my licence clean for 6 years.


So what does that mean? You don't abide by the speed limits unless your detector tells you there is a camera approaching?

If you can't drive at the limits set, and get so many points on your licence that you are looking at a ban then it bloody serves you right. (Not you personally, i mean anyone)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

sporTTyminx said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > I know my detector (Snooper S2000 and previously Origin B2) have kept my licence clean for 6 years.
> ...


What that means is I am generally law abiding, however there are many stupid speed limits (especially on dual carriageways) supported by cameras hidden to catch motorists. I am happy to admit I am no angel, but likewise I am generally aware of the surroundings and speed limits.

(Also in my local area there are 2 stupid speed limits of 40mph on estate type roads, past schools or busy school crossings - some please tell me the logic behind those? :? )


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

mighTy Tee said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


I would have thought a 40mph limit outside a school is more than generous!!


----------



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

I sincerely hope this is some poor attempt at sarcasm.

What logic could there possible be in saving the lives of children ?!

Many other countries have much tougher laws. Limits here outside schools are typically 40km/h and if you are 15km/h over this you will go straight to jail for 30 days, lose your licence for a year and pay a fine of at least 1000 pounds.



mighTy Tee said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I think the stupid was as in "too high"


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Cairomac said:


> I sincerely hope this is some poor attempt at sarcasm.
> 
> What logic could there possible be in saving the lives of children ?!
> 
> ...


*NO SARCASM - THEY SHOULD BE 30MPH LIMITS!!!*

It amazes me how people can jump to totally the wrong conclusion. Surely the words *estate type road* suggests 30mph, so 40 mph limits past schools and major school crossings is totally illogical.


----------



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

I read the post again and I can see how the poor english led me to the wrong conclusion.

I therefore stand corrected and apologise.

I am sure we can all agree that speeding in an area with kids is dumb and personally I think a limit lower than 30mph would not be harsh, as we have here.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

As already posted, check out Pepipoo.

Haven't read up for a while but when first introduced specs cameras were not type approved to read across non adjacent lanes, meaning, if you passed SPECS1 in Lane 1 then passed SPECS2 in Lane 3 you may stand a chance of fighting it in court. However, not knowing the specifics of your alleged offence so don't know if this applies to you or whether the type approval issue has been resolved.

Best of luck


----------

